
Espressif releases ESP8266 killer (new ESP8285) - swamp40
http://hackaday.com/2016/06/21/espressif-releases-esp8266-killer/
======
swamp40
The title is kind of a joke. It's just an ESP8266 with onboard Flash.

As one of the comments says _" Well, yeah. Wouldn’t be much of a headline if
it said “Company Introduces Slightly Different Version of Existing Product,”
would it?_

